# Server Issue...



## Alkora (Sep 8, 2005)

Weeeeell...

We got all the parts here...and i put it together...but when i looked at the power supply and the connector on the motherboard...

they didn't match...

it needs an SSI power supply, the case came with a 20-pin standard ATX power supply...

soooo...I got the new power supply ordered..it's on its way...once it's put together...it should be set up and ready to be shipped...the only problem now, that power supply soaked up whatever funds were left -_-'

I am gonna have to find a way to get more funding...so we can pay for this comming month's payment...

I am hopefully going to be able to help funding more soon...so it may not be too difficult to do...


----------



## starlite528 (Sep 8, 2005)

I reccomend PC Power And Cooling ( www.pcpowerandcooling.com )

You didn't get an RMA for the wrong one?  How much do you need for the power supply.


----------



## keohyena (Sep 8, 2005)

erf


----------



## BlackNexus (Sep 8, 2005)

*!!!!!*

:shock:  :shock:  :shock: ................


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :evil: 



oh poo.


----------



## Keffria (Sep 9, 2005)

Student teaching... kinda broke... will help when I can *smiles* which will be as soon as I pay off this last Cred bill.


----------



## Tikara (Sep 9, 2005)

*sigh* So close, yet so far.  :cry: 

Still, 'tis cool, Jheyrn. Take your time.

As for the funds, maybe you should get the FA Store back up and running or sommat?

Ah well.


----------



## Sisco (Sep 9, 2005)

erm have you sold the other power supply the one you don't need, get a few pennies back for it if you can. If you could get a few artists to contribute something you could do a calander since xmas and the end of the year is just around the corner a 2006 furry calander might sell well.


----------



## BlackNexus (Sep 9, 2005)

Sisco said:
			
		

> you could do a calander since xmas and the end of the year is just around the corner a 2006 furry calander might sell well.



 that's a pretty good idea, man!


----------



## Tikara (Sep 9, 2005)

Sisco said:
			
		

> you could do a calander since xmas and the end of the year is just around the corner a 2006 furry calander might sell well.



Hmm. that is a good idea! A collection of many furry pics from FA.


----------



## kayfox (Sep 10, 2005)

Jheryn said:
			
		

> it needs an SSI power supply, the case came with a 20-pin standard ATX power supply...



I dont want to sound to hypercritical but didint you do a compatibility check between all the hardware components before ordering?

Kinda sounds like a major thing to check, considering the powersupply needs to be matched to the motherboard and processor requirements closely or the whole thing will be unstable.

(you shoulda just bought an IBM XSeries x342 -2RX)


----------



## Alkora (Sep 10, 2005)

kayfox said:
			
		

> Jheryn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did, i had 3 other people who say they've built servers review it and they all said it was good :-/

What's done is done tho...I'll just have to work with what i have


----------



## starlite528 (Sep 11, 2005)

So how much will the new power supply cost?


----------



## Flying_box (Sep 11, 2005)

you try looking at www.tigerdirect.com?

i would pitch in and ask a relative of mine to order parts from CDW (he gets a giant discount for some reason, i forgot)  but most likely he wont help...considering how much he appreciates me by knocking the wind out of me everytime he sees me.....

thats what brothers are for, huh?


----------



## Daddyfox (Sep 11, 2005)

I like the idea of a calender to raise some money.

I'll be the first...<.<...>.>... that I see, heh heh, to volunteer to draw for one of the months.

-Fox

PS I call October, heh heh.


----------



## TyelleNiko (Sep 12, 2005)

I call July!


----------



## TORA (Sep 12, 2005)

If ASB and other companies make calendars, I say go make one, as long as the artists "donate" their art to it!


----------



## BlackNexus (Sep 13, 2005)

TORA said:
			
		

> If ASB and other companies make calendars, I say go make one, as long as the artists "donate" their art to it!



But of course... that should go without saying. :wink:


----------



## PyroBlazeJaguar (Sep 13, 2005)

A calender would be so cool to make even if FA didnt need money..


----------



## Marthaen (Sep 14, 2005)

Jheryn said:
			
		

> Weeeeell...
> 
> We got all the parts here...and i put it together...but when i looked at the power supply and the connector on the motherboard...
> 
> ...



I thought I told you to get that Athena Power powersupply from  NewEgg? It comes with the 24 pin connection and 8 pin 12V Aux connector on it.

(Tho here's a dirty little secret. You can use a 20pin powersupply on the PC-DL but it's not recommended since the connector isn't secured by the clip.)


----------



## Ursus_Amplus (Sep 21, 2005)

Whoops


----------

